# ..........help



## whitesaint (Jun 19, 2001)

hi everybody, well i'd hate to say this but after buying mac os x and returning it and then buying it again and keeping it this time, i had much crisis going on in the past few weeks.  My room got very wet and i had to switch to an older iMac and now none of my Mac OS X CD's work I have Mac OS X already installed on this computer, however, i don't have the development tools anymore.  Does anyone know where I can get Project Builder and Interface Builder off the web?  Or if anyone is nice enough can anyone send me the applications?  Pllleeasse  help a fellow developer, i want to make mac os x the best OS and i think we all can help eachother out,k any and all responses will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 19, 2001)

Hmmm to believe him or not 

Oh well... dev tools are on apple's developer site @ connect.apple.com 
just go, log in and download em. (139Mb) ...

I got em today and for some reason interface & project builders dont work.  I double click on them but they dont launch!  No icon in the dock, no process, no nothing!  


Oh well..

Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 20, 2001)

hey admiral thanks for the help, i havnt checked it out yet but im sure it will help me out somewhat.  And also why dont you believe me....?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 20, 2001)

arent u that guy that bought, returned, had probs, rebought, rereturned, hadstill move probs ??? lol 

oh well, best of luck


----------



## endian (Jun 20, 2001)

LOL now his room flooded and destroyed all his CDs. What's next, an alien abduction?

Anyway, I think you have to sign up for an Online ADC membership (free *) in order to be able to download the tools.


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 20, 2001)

hi guys, well actually my room really did get flooded.  And i really do have OS X now.  I already have had an ADC membership for a while now and i just finished downloading it today.  However, there is a slight problem.  My OS X doesn't recognize packages.  Everytime i go to a package it's a folder.  When i open the folder its just like an appcation.  Does anybody know how to make them packages again?  Im still working with Build 4K78 because im on another computer now and would upgrading help?  Any and all feedback would be delicous.  Thanks


----------



## endian (Jun 20, 2001)

delete LSApplications, LSClaimedTypes and LSSchemes from ~/Library/Preferences/


----------



## endian (Jun 20, 2001)

Admiral - did you install the tools on the same volume as OSX? I think they won't run if they aren't.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 20, 2001)

Ah crap!
I did not have enough room in my OS X partition so I installed em on my external firewire HD.  If I have to make the OS X partition bigger...that means...I have to reformat and reparition   (or pull some fancy swap trick!.... definatelly a weekened project!)

Thanks endian 


Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 20, 2001)

Wow now that's amazing.  Endian i have to give you props for this.  Packages work now.  This was a major help for me because i couldn't update through the software update control panel nor could il install packages.  Now everything is cool back the way it was again, now i just gotta wait for that alien abduction


----------

